# Slightly Damned



## Serathinian (May 24, 2015)

Currently my favorite webcomic by Sarah "Chu" Wilson: _Slightly Damned_ begins with juvenile humor and poor art, however as the comic goes on you can tell the author not only improved as an artist but became much more mature. If you can survive the sub-par writing of the comic's start it can be a pretty brilliant little series. If you have a soft spot for cuteness you may enjoy the romantic aspect.

sdamned.com


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 26, 2015)

x3 I actually liked the humor...and the art went from amateur-decent to professional quality comic.

It's on my favorites list for sure.

I like the character's personalities and the thought put into the story


----------

